# new horse drawn bakers van



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Hi,

Earlier I built a pony cart using one half of a set of ‘passenger’ wheels from Northeast Models. The other half were to be used in a two wheeled cart that is for a baker, (so now I need a bakers shop, and of course some to be designed decals for both! That will be in hand I have quite a few photos the ‘Silver Plume Bakery’ which will be reduced a bit in size but will be ‘perfect’ otherwise. 

A point about the wheels – NE Models does not sell the wheels by themselves – you have to buy one of their kits, and I think then they will add some extra wheels and adjust the price accordingly. The wheels themselves are assembled and painted (after any filling needed on the inside of the rims) them a tire made from 1/2mm black styrene strip is added. Later this is painted with a ash of an earth color to make it look like the vehicle has been out and about, it is not a even color, just the opposite is needed! 

So, back the to bakers van – the basic idea is from the Dover Publications book ‘Horse Drawn Commercial Vehicles, and the assistance of the computer, this version is an amalgam of the two versions shown plus some other drawings.

It is a tiny thing, basically a (scale) 3.5 feet cube with the driver’s area etc added on the front. The body is from 1mm thick styrene card with 1/2mm thick detailing strips, the roof has three internal bows to hopefully make it keep its shape, and that is from 1/2mm thick sheet.

The springs are made from 1 strip of 1/2mm thick aluminum strip 2mm wide, bulked up with some 1/2mm styrene strips to bulk them out. There are 3 springs, the 3rd being a cross body one at the rear. This is slightly set forward to allow a step at the extreme end of the body. There are a couple of front steps added and made from ‘paperclip’ wire.

The shafts are plastic tube, with the center partially filled with some old copper wire to stiffen the bending of the tubes; the black sections are intended to indicate the leather wrapping where the straps encircle the shafts.

The horse is another Schliech one, with foil strip harness added, and the horse given a white ‘blaze’ and a single white ‘stocking‘ on one front leg; she (it’s a mare) is missing the reins which are done, but the driver needs some surgery to get him right when the reins will be finally adjusted to get them right. So to some photos of the new vehicle - 










a side view of the vehicle, fixed onto a baseplate for safety and ease of movement,











The other side, with a bit too much sun, which has bleached out the color; the central band is a vermilion red.










a rear view showing the rear door, and step.










The dark blue on the strips is done with a permanent marker pen, it needed a couple of caots to get a sufficiently deep color. 

Acrylic ink can also ne used with a careful hand and a fine brush. 

A final photo showing the two latest vehicles (and a complete set of 4 wheels), together. 

The outer (gold color) hubs are small bits of plastic tubes, from Kids Lolly stick, as they are botjh the right size and thickness!

Now the bakery needs to be built!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter

Another beautiful job, and welcome back from your holiday.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bunce Carriage Works in merry olde England does a booming business and turns out some fine carriages. Another super effort!

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Another good one! I like the colorful wagons (should that be 'waggons'?) you make. 

I wish there was a supplier for wooden wagon wheels--I hate the thought of hand-building my own.


Les, There is, it is Northeast narrow gauge, and as I say the catch is that you have to buy a kit from their range! I think that is a worthwhile and affordable route, you have a vehicle that (if you don't have any of the plans from Garden Railways) can act as a basis for others (with the extra wheel sest thatb you order at the same time don't forget) 

Northeast make two styles of wheels, the delivery wagon uses the heavier style of wheel. Here in the UK, the company 'Hobby's' (http://www.hobby.uk.com) selll plastic wheel;s that are heavier than both the |Northeast ones, and are suitable for the heavier end of the commercial vehicles, thet have heavier rims and spokes, BUT they do follow the photos of vehicle wheels.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you for the kind comments: more will be built but for the moment other things will take some precedence, a change of 'facets' for this wide ranging Hobby will have some turns from the huge queue (which seems to have a life of its own and is ever increasing) of items to do.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Each wagon model seems to be so unique. I am sure your garden town will have so much character. How about a photo or two of the wagons in place in town? 

Your models are wonderful. 


Rich Schiffman


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

I brought this string up because you are undoubtedly *The *master wainwright on site here and because the link below would most likely be of interest to anyone that's shown interest here in your beautiful creations. 

The link was sent to me by a friend and depicts a movie taken from a moving cable car in 1905-6 San Francisco, shortly before the big earthquake. It heads up Market Street towards the ferry building and shows conveyance galore including horse drawn wagons, early automobiles, cable cars and many people in appropriate period garb. Quite long. 

I hope the link works.... 

san-francisco-1905-historical-footage.htm[/b]

*Never mind, the link didn't work and I can't seem to delete this post with the new software....please disregard. Sorry* 
_(Richard I fixed the hyperlink, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here ya go Richard*

*SF Video* 


Craig


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe! Your a good ol' sheepdog Craig. Many thanks!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Craig & Richard,

Thank you for the link to a very interesting film, didn't those San Franciscans take their lives in their hands, either when walking or driving both automobiles and horse drawn vehicles! 

However I did not see 'Cromwells Bank' as in Clive Cussler's book 'The Chase', which has been reviewed by Markoles & JJ somewhere on the site. No doubt the mythical bank was on another street though a 'small bank' on Market Street is mentioned .

I agree with them that it is well worth reading, being very good at keeping your interest: both of us found it very readable. I look forward to a paperback copy of the sequel, which at the moment is only in Hardback. 

Thanks to both for the link! 
Yours Peter.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*I can sure see why they came up with traffic laws*. 

Craig


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, so much for the idea that only modern drivers are crazy.  

Jason


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet models, Peter!


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Peter - Sorry I forgot to complement you on your models, excellent work! I wanted to (eventually) do some for my layout too and I have had this link in my bookmark list for awhile now. I'm not sure what scale you are doing yours in but these ones look pretty good, expensive though. 

Wild Horse Books model kits 

Are these the same kits you used? Also are you going to put the baker's logo on the wagon? 

Jason


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason

While not an attempt to answer in place of Peter, but it may save you some time and effort in tracking down each of Peter's topics here on MLS, regarding his horse drawn vehicle topics. The following is a compilation of those topics in PDF format. Please feel free to download a copy if you like.

*P. Bunce & Co. Ltd.*
*Wainwright*
*Manchester, England*
File Type: PDF - File Size: 11.3MB


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the pdf as well as repairing my link.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jason,

Sorry for the delay - I have been shiftin' snow outside! Now to the wagons - no they are not Wild Horse kits, I started with the kits by NorthEast Narrow Gauge (http://www.nemodel.com/nng/index.shtml ), and they are very good, BUT there is one provisio - have some of your figures available as the vehicles they are scaled from date from the 1880's. 

That means that for a lot of the figures available to us are too large in the backside - people in the 1880s were tiny compared to now, so the width of the Surrey had to be widened to accept 2 1/20th figures side by side. Download Steves PDF (Thanks Steve that is most appreciated!), for many more answers. NENG will sell his superb lasercut American style wheels providing that any extra wheels are bought with an order for a kit - I see nothing wrong with that, and I can also understand why. I will soon be ordering a kit and some extra wheels will be added: send him a note to see how much extra is needed for the wheels BUT do make sure that he knows you are ordering one of his kits as well.

American wheels were jig built in factories, and always look incredibly spindly, when compared to British style wheels. The latter were however used for heavy goods vehicles, and there are kits available from the UK for these wagons, from W Hobby & Co. -- 

http://www.hobby.uk.com/catalogue/0...icles.html

they also sell wheels by themselves (without kits but I think that postage may be a bit steep!) 

Dover Publications also sell very useful books on horse drawn vehicles which have some good side views in them - thus it is almost a plan.

The Bakers Van is to have some decals on it with the same logo but much smaller - the van is quite small. 

They are being designed, and will hopefully be ready for Stan to print when he has recovered from his hospital trip, and the resultant remedial work! More keep getting added - that adds more designing time alas! 

Horse drawn vehicles are delicate, and to protect them they are fixed to a sheet of 1.5mm styrene with a horse sor two in the shafts so they can be placed easily. They also do not stay out - especially in our present weather - which is 4 to 6" of snow! 


Yours Peter.

Yours Peter.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work, as usual, Peter. Makes one want to model turn-of-the-century scenes.


----------



## radish (Sep 3, 2011)

Try this one then, it's 1/8th scale.


----------



## radish (Sep 3, 2011)

[No message]


----------

